# GPU Cooler Mod Advice/Opinion wanted.



## PCGamerDR (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

Noob modder and forum newbie don't know if this is the right place to post this but since it's a mod i went on and posted it .

So as part of the title i took off a *gtx 550ti* (got the gpu for free from a friend since he didn't want it anymore) reference cooler for *fun** and placed a reference *hd7870* cooler just the copper part (red square) as the image below *without* the black plate thing and the red fan. 









Before the mod idle temps were 47*C and load temps were 68~72*C depending on the game played with fan going up to 3,500rpm on auto, after the mod I have achieved 45*C on idle but 60~63*C on load with a fan at 2,500rpm which is a lot quieter.





So my question is the reference cooler didn't cool much of the voltage regulators and the circuitry around the power connectors so should i strap another fan to cool it?





or keep it the way it is/was? I'm gonna start benching and see if it crashes or maybe to OC the GPU further for the lolz.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## xvi (Apr 17, 2015)

There should be some airflow coming from the current fan pushing back over the VRMs. If the stock cooler didn't come in to contact with the VRMs, then it should be okay. Does GPU-z show your VRM temps? I'd check there first. If there's no temp sensor, you could try grounding yourself to your case with one hand and touching the VRMs to see if they're excessively hot (careful though, VRMs often get "OWW!" hot during normal operation. If you do touch them, just tap it quickly to avoid pain/burns.)
Might want to pick up some little universal VRM heatsinks to stick to them though for insurance. For bonus points, fold and tape up a cardboard shroud to direct airflow. 

Going to tag this thread in the Ghetto Mods thread. It's just crazy enough to work and I think they'd appreciate it.

In the name of lulz, I humbly request moar!


----------



## PCGamerDR (Apr 17, 2015)

xvi said:


> There should be some airflow coming from the current fan pushing back over the VRMs. If the stock cooler didn't come in to contact with the VRMs, then it should be okay. Does GPU-z show your VRM temps? I'd check there first. If there's no temp sensor, you could try grounding yourself to your case with one hand and touching the VRMs to see if they're excessively hot (careful though, VRMs often get "OWW!" hot during normal operation. If you do touch them, just tap it quickly to avoid pain/burns.)
> Might want to pick up some little universal VRM heatsinks to stick to them though for insurance. For bonus points, fold and tape up a cardboard shroud to direct airflow.



Hmm i did not think about a shroud lol, will try it tomorrow hehe.



xvi said:


> Going to tag this thread in the Ghetto Mods thread. It's just crazy enough to work and I think they'd appreciate it.



That's awesome


----------



## PCGamerDR (Apr 17, 2015)

Gonna try zip-tying an am3+ cooler for the lulz see if it's any better XD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2015)

Elastic bands, way to go Dude.... .  If I am not mistaken you have even tied a knot in one because i can see an end. In fact it looks like a broken end so you didnt use scissors even !

Respect to you and a warm welcome to TPU.

My net is super slow today, as the pic unfolded it was like a gorgeous stripper disrobing in front of me.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh, this is just glorious!
@PCGamerDR , brilliant work and welcome to TPU!
I second xvi's idea of making a shroud, you will see a massive drop in temps if you can manage to force that airflow through the fins rather than just blowing on top of the assembly.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Apr 17, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Oh, this is just glorious!
> @PCGamerDR , brilliant work and welcome to TPU!
> I second xvi's idea of making a shroud, you will see a massive drop in temps if you can manage to force that airflow through the fins rather than just blowing on top of the assembly.



Not only a shroud but i might ghetto some motherboard heatsinks from my last board and some of the hd7870 vram thermal pads and stick it up real good xD, dammit still 2 hours til i get home to try all these ideas :"D


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 17, 2015)

PCGamerDR said:


> Not only a shroud but i might ghetto some motherboard heatsinks from my last board and some of the hd7870 vram thermal pads and stick it up real good xD, dammit still 2 hours til i get home to try all these ideas :"D


Take pics and let us know the results!
*Grabs a seat and some popcorn*


----------



## xvi (Apr 17, 2015)

PCGamerDR said:


> Not only a shroud but i might ghetto some motherboard heatsinks from my last board and some of the hd7870 vram thermal pads and stick it up real good xD, dammit still 2 hours til i get home to try all these ideas :"D


----------

